# Should I Relocate This GTF?



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi guys
i know this is a stupid question and the answer is probably yes
this guy hangs out under the roof over the veranda, thing is it was sprayed for bugs there about 2months ago
would this kill him?
I dont know how long hes been there so maybe he can tolerate it?
atm the moment iv got him away from there sitting on our outdoor table and just fed him a few times until i decide if i should move him from his home


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 6, 2008)

cool frog tho.............................if it was the frog and there was alot of bugs around i would come back wouldnt I....................................there is kind of no point...........................just my opinion


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 6, 2008)

I think leave him be. he wandered in probably for shelter and is getting a free feed. Maybe dont feed him and he may move on or maybe he will take care of your insect populations there. Dont know about the pesticides but you would imagine that if it was freshly sprayed that it wouldnt be good.


----------



## lauraschram (Jun 6, 2008)

It depends if it was a long acting pesticide or not - it the duration of action is less than 2 months he will probably be ok but i think most last for longer than that. It also depends on the type of toxin in it - do you remember what was used?


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats what I was mainly worried about, him eating insects that had come in contact with the pesticides.
but yea I think he'll be fine as he is on the edge away from the light where the majority of the insects go and die after being poisoned or whatever you call it
awesome looking frog and a good sight to look at while sitting outside
Thanks for the advice


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 6, 2008)

lauraschram said:


> It depends if it was a long acting pesticide or not - it the duration of action is less than 2 months he will probably be ok but i think most last for longer than that. It also depends on the type of toxin in it - do you remember what was used?


 

All I know is that it was a synthetic pyrethrum


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 6, 2008)

hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm : /


----------



## meshe1969 (Jun 6, 2008)

The insecticide can be fatal. not only if he eats insects sprayed but also if he comes into contact with it.
But they have brilliant memory's and are very stubborn! so even if you moved him, he would probable come straight back.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 6, 2008)

bugger! 
I shouldnt have fed him then lol, if he got no food there then maybe hed move on
I think it could possibly be the same one i see on my bird feeder occasionaly so i hope he goes back there if it is the same frog
Thanks for your help!


----------



## skakavacjakovac (Jun 6, 2008)

Legally in Qld you can keep him as a pet if you want..Just cant sell him or move him. As for moving him..I dont think i would, I would just let him be..There is my two cents worth.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jun 6, 2008)

skakavacjakovac said:


> Legally in Qld you can keep him as a pet if you want..Just cant sell him or move him. As for moving him..I dont think i would, I would just let him be..There is my two cents worth.




Only if you don't have a licence.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn, so i cant keep him because I have my rec. licence?
lol thats kinda weird


----------



## skakavacjakovac (Jun 7, 2008)

I stand to be corrected in this,, but it just so happens to be that i spoke to the EPA about this matter just a few days ago. & that is the info i was given. Now...That may be wrong,,it was just what i was told. QLD's licences may be different in this matter to you Vic ones there. My advice Dan. Check for yourself. But certianly this is what i was told. But this capture/keep rule doesnt apply to all frogs, just some. But GTF's are one of them. But you must not sell it, Move him from place of capture, you must live @ the place of capture, & when you move you must release. Up to 8 in total may be taken from your property, & if they breed, morphs mus be imediatly released on your property....This is exactly what i was told by an EPA rep just a few days ago.


----------



## skakavacjakovac (Jun 7, 2008)

Anaway if i was miss informed, then i guess i was miss informed...but i did keep a record of who i spoke to & when...so..well you know why =))


----------



## sally.smith (Jun 7, 2008)

*Gtf*

It may have been the bugs that attracted the frog there in the first place. What kind of bugs are you trying to get rid of? Maybe if you encourage more frogs to the area you won't have to spray for bugs anymore!!


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 7, 2008)

If he's managed to survive the initial spraying and the following week then it's unlikely he will succumb now. IMO you should just put him back where he came from and leave him be.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_conservation/wildlife/regulations/buying_and_selling_reptiles/

Frogs

1. People who do not have any form of licence to take, keep or use wildlife can take frogs from the wild. However, the frog must be on the person's land and be for their personal use (i.e. the animal cannot be sold). People can keep up to eight common frogs (other than tadpoles) or up to two common frogs (other than tadpoles) of the same species.

Any offspring must be released within seven days of its metamorphosis. It must be released in accordance with the Code of Practice — Captive Reptile and Amphibian Husbandry.

Last updated: 05 January 2006


This only applies to Queensland, you are not allowed to take from the wild at all in, N.S.W and Vic, only with a licence to take in W.A and different again in the other states/territories.


----------



## skakavacjakovac (Jun 8, 2008)

Well done there meshe, Cant argue with thier paperwork. Dont you love when the gov help dep. doesent even help!! ) Seems "highly inteligent" to allow unlicenced/unexperienced people to partake in "wild catch" husbandry, & at the same time stunt licenced/supossed experienced people from enjoying the same benifites unlicenced people can enjoy....gotta luv the gov!!


----------



## meshe1969 (Jun 8, 2008)

One of the reasons I will only mention this clause to clarify what others have said. Not a huge fan!

But I can understand not allowing licensed people to do it, too easy to cook the books and on sell and the fact of captive breed coming into contact with wild leading to potential disease spreading issues.


----------



## cris (Jun 8, 2008)

Nagraj said:


> If he's managed to survive the initial spraying and the following week then it's unlikely he will succumb now. IMO you should just put him back where he came from and leave him be.



I would have thought it could take a while(possibly even years) for anything harmful to build up or for effects to be seen, either way i would still just leave it be, GTFs seem to be fairly resistant to chemicals as far as frogs go.


----------



## skakavacjakovac (Jun 9, 2008)

You know it is funny...The lady who i spoke to, even went as far as to say, that you must not mix in your enclosure with wild caught & captive bred frogs,,,for that exact reason as you mentioned! She said they could be kept in the same room but different enclosures. Boy... didnt she lead me up the garden path!!


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys!
but as i didnt have a sufficient set up with all things needed e.g UV light and large tank, and didnt want him to be in a little temp. cage till i went and got another one so I released him where I found him and havnt seen him since, hopefully hes moved on to a safer place!
Thanks again!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 12, 2008)

G'day guys,

Relocating ANY species of frog is generally not recommended in most circumstances. The reason been is a fungal infection that is implicated in the demise and extinction of many frog species. 

More information - http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/plantsanimals/FrogChytridFungus.htm

And some more - http://www.environment.gov.au/biodiversity/invasive/publications/c-disease/pubs/c-disease.pdf


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for that bit f info
Also does anyone know the growth rate of these guys?
As i released 2 young GTF not far from where this one was found about 3 months ago about 2cm long, this one is about 5 i think. Im hopless at estimating lengths without a ruler or something.
Could this be one of them?
I hope so that would be cool to know they are still alive


----------

